# Problem sourcing thrust bearings for SB cross slide.



## Jimw (Dec 13, 2013)

I need cross slide thrust bearings for a SB 16 lathe. The lathe has a telescoping screw. The bearing OD 1" ID 5/8" thickness ~ .300". 

I ordered OD 1.125" ID 5/8" in hopes of cutting the OD down but the balls would run way too close to the outer edge if I cut the OD down.

Anyone know where I can source these?


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 13, 2013)

Jimw said:


> I need cross slide thrust bearings for a SB 16 lathe. The lathe has a telescoping screw. The bearing OD 1" ID 5/8" thickness ~ .300".
> 
> I ordered OD 1.125" ID 5/8" in hopes of cutting the OD down but the balls would run way too close to the outer edge if I cut the OD down.
> 
> Anyone know where I can source these?


Your best bet is to ask Latheman. He has never failed finding me anything. I pm'd you his email.
Of course, you could always get them from Grizzly at a very reasonable $99 each! No I am not kidding.


----------



## Jimw (Dec 13, 2013)

cuseguy said:


> Your best bet is to ask Latheman. He has never failed finding me anything. I pm'd you his email.
> Of course, you could always get them from Grizzly at a very reasonable $99 each! No I am not kidding.



$198 for two small thrust bearings is out of the question. If I was employed the time to learn how and fabricate the two would probably out way the amount I could earn, then It would be economical.


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah Grizzly's prices for SB parts are insane. I would never pay that. Email Ted, he will find them at a reasonable price.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## iron man (Dec 13, 2013)

I have used these before I dont know if it will work for you.

http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Inch-Thrust-Bearing/Kit8749


----------



## bronk (Dec 15, 2013)

I got mine for my 13" with taper attachment from McMaster

25909K32Cage Assembly for 5/8" Shaft Diameter, 1-1/8" OD, Steel Thrust Needle-Roller Bearing2Each
203.02Each
6.0435909K45.032" Thick Washer for 5/8" Shaft Diameter, Steel Thrust Needle-Roller Bearing4Each
401.09Each
4.3646655K18Steel Thrust Ball Bearing, Steel Washers, for 5/8" Shaft Diameter, 1-1/8" OD1Each
103.96Each
3.9656655K16Steel Thrust Ball Bearing, Steel Washers, for 7/16" Shaft Diameter, 7/8" OD 


----------

